# GCC Expert 24 LX-need software advice-GreatCut, Adobe Illustrator or Corel Draw?



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Just got my new GCC Expert 24 LX cutter running, after driver and USB issues were resolved by GCC. Yay! Now, on to my graphic issues..... 

I have been trying to use GreatCut and am having problems getting graphics to cut. Was able to do their "GreatCut" test cut file fine, so the cutter works. I was also able to cut one of my graphics, but it has sort of a zig-zag line through it (maybe a misplaced registration mark or something?) Don't know if I'm doing something wrong format-wise. I understand the machine requires certain file formats (like vectors), but I'm not totally clear on what can be imported into and output from GreatCut. Can anybody point me to a good tutorial on GreatCut? Also, do I need to save it as a Great Cut job first?

Also, I am considering getting Adobe Illustrator.... would this simplify things for me? I don't expect to do a lot of complicated art work creation, mostly taking images provided by customers, scanning and/or converting those files as needed, and cutting them. I will also be doing a lot of text graphics for signage, decals for walls and windows, etc. 

I've been reading a lot of other threads and don't think I'm the only person in this position, but haven't found the magic solution to my issues!  Thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

adobe illustrator is pretty expensive and has a large learning curve as well...yes you can use it..Corel Draw is less expensive...so is WinPCSign 2012...I don't know it there are plug ins for AI and Corel...but you can save the file as vector..and import into great cut...with WinPCSign you can cut directly as it has drivers for your cutters. There maybe other programs out there, but these are the only three I a familiar with


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have an Expert 24 and Cut 3000.....I use Illustrator CS3 and it integrates very well with Great Cut.....I have CS5 but have not got around updating the drivers to use it with Great Cut...I am a big fan of Illustrator because it works for me....I also have Corel Draw X5, however, I do not use it any more often than needed....If Corel Draw is enough of program for you, then with its lower price point it will be a good option....I do not know much about WinPC 2012.....If you do not need a graphics program outside of using it for your cutter, this might be a good option as it is a specialized sign program more so than a graphics program...But do check to see if it has the driver you need...


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Illustrator is a powerful program and expensive. CorelDraw is more intuitive and about 1/4th the cost. But if you're already familiar with Illy then get that. I'm not sure how Illy integrates with GreatCut but with CD, a GC printer icon will pop up when you open a file. You select what you want to cut and double click the printer icon and it imports into GC automatically. I had problems with files imported manually, they wouldn't cut smoothly.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I like Corel Draw plug in into Great Cut, much easier to use.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds like either Illustrator or Corel Draw could work for me.... I might try the 30-day trial offers of each (one at a time) and see which fits better. I want to use something that integrates well with my cutter. 

I notice nobody has recommended GreatCut, which is interesting... makes me think I'm on the right track looking for additional software.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Great Cut is cutting software only......So you still need graphics software.....

With the trial of Corel you may not get everything....I think there is something that connects Corel Draw with Great Cut...VBA or something....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

one reason no one is recommending Great Cut is that is ONLY a cut program...not a design program. I have both illy and Corel....but I still can do more with corel...read carefully, I said that I...repeat I...can do more with it than with illy...others prefer illly and can do more than I...and Corel is easier...just to correct a post about winpcsign 2012...is NOT just a sign program...it is a full design program and has a pretty good vectorization function....and just happens to do signs as well..which all can do. I have that program as well..so if one has not owned or used a program, I don't think they should shoot it down.. JMHO


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Charles are you trying to say WinSignPC 2012 is equal to Illustrator?....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

royce......I re read my post and I DID NOT compare winpcsign to illy...you are a big fan of Illustrator...I am not...I am a fan of Corel...you are not...I have CS5 suite and the best part for me are the amazing changes in Photoshop... Regarding winpcsign I think I said...or meant to say..that it is more than a sign program...even though its roots may be...but it is a design program, has vectorizing function, can do rhinestone template design and cut vinyl signs and designs for heat press vinyl...for around $250 it is a pretty good bargain for one beginning in this biz

after 15 years I have established my preferences as I am confident you have...but there is not a one size fits all...or if so I have not found it


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Regarding winpcsign I think I said...or meant to say..that it is more than a sign program...even though its roots may be...but it is a design program, has vectorizing function, can do rhinestone template design and cut vinyl signs and designs for heat press vinyl...for around $250 it is a pretty good bargain for one beginning in this biz


I agree...


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

I downloaded the 30-day trial of Illustrator (my daughter has it, so I could contact her for help) and lo and behold, I can cut graphics!  I may still try a trial of Corel Draw, for comparison purposes (and cost differential)..... but I am happy to report I cut several different vinyl graphics today after two weeks or working out the "bugs"! Thanks to everybody for advice.... I will be back!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a Expert Gcc cutter with the great cut program.

I also have Corel and Winpcsign2010 and winpcsignpro2012, and others

Great cut is a bridge program that runs the Gcc cutters.
I can use it with DAS stone cut and also Corel to cut my templates and decals,and Heatpress vinyl.

When cutting it sends me back to Great cut to cut.You can do Color seperation from it but I do not use it of design at all.

In winpcsign2010 and winpcsignpro2012 ,I cut directly from the program.

To control Force-Pressure with a Gcc cutter you also do this thru the Great cut program or thru your VLCD tool

But i think the higher end cutters you can control this on a mother board on the machine. Like the PumaIII and the Jag.

If you need any more help, I would be glad to help
Sandy jo


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> To control Force-Pressure with a Gcc cutter you also do this thru the Great cut program or thru your VLCD tool


You can control the force in corel also in properties under the print menu. Also cutting speed. Force tho can only be done in increments of 5 tho.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

That winpcsign sounds pretty good, anyone know where i can download a free trial?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I just downloaded the trial on WinPCSign and it is pretty much useless...Most of the functions do not work..I do see they offer a money back guarantee, however, I am not a fan of that system.....


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

All great answers to the threadstarter's question.

Illustrator and CorelDraw are vector-based design graphics applications.
GreatCut is the cutting program supplied with all GCC cutters. It can also import Jpeg graphics from raster-based applications (PhotoShop) to contour cut with GCC cutters that use the AAS feature.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have experience with both Coreldraw and Illustrator. I must say, Coreldraw gets the nod for me. Easier to use of the two and more user friendly. Adobe lowering their prices for their software because Corel is catching up and advancing.  Also, Inkscape is a free vector based software you could try out. I'm not sure how it intuitive it is when it comes to interacting with other software, but it wouldn't hurt to research it if it doesn't cost you anything. Good luck.


----------



## judywinks (Jan 3, 2011)

I had ALL kinds of nightmares with my new gcc 24 lx - couldn't figure out origin (found instructions on this forum), had blade force set too high (best advice I found on this forum is to take your blade cutter out, and actually slice your vinyl by HAND - if you slice through the vinyl, your blade is out too far - wind it back. Then start out with low downforce setting and go from there - I've destroyed more strips than I care to mention until I found that thread advice - this forum is AWESOME!) 
Last but not least, I could NOT find cutting software that worked for me - I tried GreatCut, VectorCut, a free download of Winpcsign....and THEN I found the BEST solution after hours of research on vinyl cutting programs - VINYLMASTER PRO!!! The price is as good or better than Winpc, it takes up less room on the computer, has a FANTASTIC raster to vector program, and has hundreds of easy to understand tutorials on youtube and/or the software itself. It was super easy to set up, super easy to understand and manipulate, and I had vinyl cutting within minutes of installing...exactly the way I wanted it. I don't need Corel or Inkscape.
After almost throwing the damn cutter out the window from total frustration, this program brought me back from the brink. I am now their BIGGEST FAN. Check them out at VinylMaster :: signmakers software,signmaking software,sign making software,signwriter software,vinyl letters,vinyl lettering,vinyl signs,vinyl cutting plotters,vinyl cutter plotter,sign cutters,vinyl plotter printer cutter,creation plotter,roland pl and check out their different options - I went with vinymaster pro v4.
Hope this helps.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

600.00 in software for a 500.00 cutter???? Yikes....


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

I have had great success with my GCC Expert 24LX using GreatCut and Adobe Illustrator..... Bought my AI off eBay for under $100. I use Inkscape when I need to convert files. 

I've been using this setup for 2 years now... had a few glitches along the way, but the folks on this forum always get me pointed in the right direction!


----------



## judywinks (Jan 3, 2011)

I paid 300 bucks...to get discount, you just tell them why you're 'switching to them'. Well worth the investment for the tutorials, tools, and ease of use.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

bigskycreative said:


> I have had great success with my GCC Expert 24LX using GreatCut and Adobe Illustrator..... Bought my AI off eBay for under $100. I use Inkscape when I need to convert files.
> 
> I've been using this setup for 2 years now... had a few glitches along the way, but the folks on this forum always get me pointed in the right direction!


You shouldn't need to use Inkscape. Your Illustrator program is more than you need.

I use the GreatCut/Corel Draw combo works great.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

judywinks said:


> I paid 300 bucks...to get discount, you just tell them why you're 'switching to them'. Well worth the investment for the tutorials, tools, and ease of use.


But, Great Cut comes free with the Expert24LX using a free graphics program like inkscape.


----------



## judywinks (Jan 3, 2011)

dazzabling said:


> But, Great Cut comes free with the Expert24LX using a free graphics program like inkscape.


That's GREAT if it works for you. I just found VinylMaster to be a little more user friendly (I'm a computer moron). If you purchase the ''Crossgrade'' version, you get a significant discount, which makes it as affordable as Winpcsign. That, and using less room on my computer was/is a win-win. 

Point is, there's something for everyone - if you can't make it work, check out t-shirt forums, and find an answer that suits you. That's what this forum is for, and why I appreciate it SO much!!


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Dazzabling.... I use Inkscape mostly when taking jpg files and simplifying them to make cut files. I have a long way to go in my AI skills


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

bigskycreative said:


> Dazzabling.... I use Inkscape mostly when taking jpg files and simplifying them to make cut files. I have a long way to go in my AI skills


Understandable, once you master your AI skills you will be able to use the AI plugin which directly opens up Great Cut with your artwork without having to open it up


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Since switching to Win7, I've never gotten the Corel plug-in to work with CDX4 and it's not compatible with X6. I just export everything as a CMX file and import to GreatCut. Really, I find GC to be very frustrating software.


----------

